# curtis in a GEM



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

just a SWAG, but: yes, kinda. Don't the GEMs have re-gen? I know the golf cart (megatron) we have at work does.

Questions to be answered: how is reverse done? trans or switching? Regen?, what installed voltage and current specs for the car?

Might be easier / cheaper to find the proper controller, if you sure it is toast.

May not be toast, just annoyed like a cat about being wet. The Goofs at work thought they fried their golf cart, but it was just the main fuse. 1 quick Google and waller the maintenance super is now pissed off at the stoopid bus driver that fixed their car.


----------



## crack monkey (May 30, 2011)

yeah GEMs have regen. Reverse is done with switching. Car is 72v. 

I'll keep looking but wanted to know if I could use it


----------



## speedy 1 (Dec 26, 2011)

The GE controller is actually quite good and can be repaired by :
Flight Systems Industrial Products
the assets being the safety add ons such as the car won't move if it is plugged in or won't move if the throttle is down when the key switch is turned 
with a taller tire / wheel and the GE controller reprogrammed the car can be pushed to 50 MPH ... much to fast for the suspension
40 MPH is a comfortable speed for the car
caution ... the motor can needs to be vented around the brushes if it is reprogrammed


----------

